# CIL Officer Jailed



## Danjanou (13 Nov 2003)

Well here‘s another direct hit on the credibility of the CIL officer corps as well as some PR the CF really does not need.

 http://www.canoe.ca/NewsStand/TorontoSun/News/2003/11/13/256049.html 

*Perv cadet leader jailed

Prominent Cobourg man sexually abused boys

By ALAN CAIRNS AND PETE FISHER, TORONTO SUN

COBOURG* -- A respected businessman who commanded the town‘s army cadets was sentenced yesterday to 15 months in jail for sex assaults on two teens and a 12-year-old boy. Former army regular and photo store owner David Parken, 40, was also given three years‘ probation. 

He‘s married with two kids and a member of the Downtown Business Association, Chamber of Commerce and Rotary Club, 

In agreed facts read to Superior Court of Ontario Justice Hugh McLean, prosecutor David Thompson detailed how Parken performed more than 150 masturbation sessions with one teen cadet in the showers or change rooms after thrice-weekly jogging sessions. 

The boy, one of three young victims who cannot be identified by court order, was 14 when Parken first assaulted him in May 1999, said Thompson. He said the assaults had a "devastating impact" on the victim. 

"He has lost his military career, he has health difficulties, he has withdrawn from school, he attempted to overdose and has a sense of shame and embarrassment." 

That same spring, the youth and three other teen cadets were lured by Parken into a bizarre hazing ceremony during a Friday night sleepover at the Cobourg armories. 

Thompson said that after Parken permitted the teens to drink alcohol, he talked about how deep bonds developed between soldiers. 

He suggested the four should bond with him by letting him shave their pubic hair. During the shaving, he said, Parken fondled them. 

While the first victim and another 14-year-old trooper ultimately told Cobourg police about the ritual, another two teens refused to cooperate with police. Charges were not laid, but the additional victims were noted in the agreed-upon facts. 

Two years earlier, Parken was at a Cobourg home watching the movie Predator with a couple and their two kids, and a niece and nephew, when he struck up a conversation with a 12-year-old boy. 

Thompson said that while Parken and the boy talked about the army and weapons, Parken rubbed his hand over the boy‘s military-style shaved head and then put his arm around him. 

Parken then ran his hand up his lap and fondled him, despite the boy‘s attempt to push him away. The startled boy jumped up and excused himself from the room, saying the movie was too scary. 

Parken pleaded guilty to three sex assaults, but a fourth count was withdrawn. 

The charge involved further allegations of masturbation by another teen soldier. 

Thompson had asked for a sentence of two years less a day and three years‘ probation. 

Defence lawyer Meghan Scott asked that Parken be sentenced to 122 days spent in pre-trial custody, saying Parken was remorseful and "is now fully aware that engaging in this behaviour is wrong and caused harm." 

McLean said the facts were "troubling." 

He ordered that upon release Parken should avoid parks, swimming pools and daycare centres and not work with anyone under 14 years of age.


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (13 Nov 2003)

You could be out of the military for 10, 20,or 30 years but the media will always bring that fact up.


----------



## combat_medic (13 Nov 2003)

Pedophiles will always seek out youth organizations; cadets, scouting/guiding, coaching, teaching etc.. However, the CIC actually doing a criminal record and background check of its officers before they join certainly wouldn‘t hurt.


----------



## Gibson (13 Nov 2003)

It‘s mandatory I believe.  Some of my old cadet friends went to CIC and they said it was required for this exact reason.


----------



## MikeM (13 Nov 2003)

From what I have been told by my CIC Officers, there are background checks done.


----------



## Danjanou (13 Nov 2003)

As Combat Medic notes, such people deliberately seek out positions of power and trust that offer them the opportunity to prey on children. Hence the fact the preponderance  of counsellors, day care workers, teachers, and religious leaders etc. being caught in similar circumstances that we hear about in the media.

As also noted background checks are mandatory for almost all these positions and rightly so. The problem lies in the fact such police checks usually only reveal past offences of this nature. 

Its a sad fact but many Pedeophiles are very very good at covering their tracks.


----------



## Infanteer (13 Nov 2003)

The thing that pisses me off is the guys term is only 15 months.

We should string this filthy perv up from a light pole.



> Defence lawyer Meghan Scott asked that Parken be sentenced to 122 days spent in pre-trial custody, saying Parken was remorseful and "is now fully aware that engaging in this behaviour is wrong and caused harm."


This is why I love lawyers...we should let the guy fondle her for a few minutes and than see if she argues that a 40 year old man finally learned a lesson.


----------



## Marauder (13 Nov 2003)

This sunuvabitch and all the rest of his filthy ilk ought to have their hands cut off and then be castrated publicly and then dropped on one of those thousands of islands up near the Artic Circle. They‘d finally do some good in their miserable pathetic existences by serving as bear and wolf food.


----------



## holywars33 (14 Nov 2003)

I totally agree with Maurauder.  By the age of 40+ should one not know that such actions are looked down upon by society?  I would definately give the guy a harder sentence.


----------



## Slim (14 Nov 2003)

> [qb] Defence lawyer Meghan Scott says that Parken "is now fully aware that engaging in this behaviour is wrong and caused harm."
> 
> McLean said the facts were "troubling."
> 
> . [/qb]


"Troubling"...Someones car not starting is troubling! And how nice now that the accused is 40 years old he finally realizes that diddling young boys is wrong! How is it that the rest of us managed to figure this out well before the age of 40?!
To have such a person is a position of trust is despicable.
Too bad he didn‘t get Club ED!!!  :evil:


----------



## Jungle (14 Nov 2003)

> Originally posted by OUGrizz:
> [qb] I totally agree with Maurauder.  By the age of 40+ should one not know that such actions are looked down upon by society?  I would definately give the guy a harder sentence. [/qb]


This kind of sh*t is wrong at any age...
The capital punishment is illegal in Canada, and that is fine. But there are cases where we should be permitted retroactive abortion... I can see the judge from here: "we made a mistake 40 years ago, now we will make it right" !!!


----------



## Danjanou (14 Nov 2003)

Ok who else besides me wants to nominate Maurauder and Jungle for the Supreme Court. It would be nice to have responsible adults there for a change.

Peronally I suggest an appropriate punishment might be to strip the SOB and toss him in a room full of the fathers, and/or uncles of the kids he abused (and add a nice supply of baseball bats and pick axe handles). Either that or have the prison guards accidentally toss him into "gen pop" and then go off on a half hour or so coffee break. 

Of course his lawyers and the media might find that old testament stuff a little severe. After all didn‘t he say he now knew it wasn‘t right and he was "very very very sorry."

His next excuse will probably be that his Sgt. yelled at him once years ago.


----------



## OLD SCHOOL (14 Nov 2003)

He might like that whole baseball bat/prison senario.

I say, just keep him on ice until the victims turn 19 and then let them have at him one or two at a time. That would give him something to think about and look forward to and give the victims great therapy. Just handcuff him to a steampipe and lay out a table of riot sticks. I‘m first ‘cause it was my idea.  :skull:


----------



## fusilier955 (14 Nov 2003)

wait till he goes to prison, they try to kill kiddy rapers in there.  they should have sent him to a higher level of prision, they would have loved to get a hold of him.  i dont understand why we cant get judges like the people on this board, punishments would be more fitting i think.


----------



## elscotto937 (16 Nov 2003)

These people are out there, and Combat Medic was right they are attracted to organizations such as these. I think that the criminal background check is a start, but that will only get the ones who have been convicted. To firstly protect our children and secondly, to a lesser yet significant extent, protect the military in the public‘s eye; something more must be done. My question is: What more can be done? The cadet program, in my opinion, is one of the best youth organizations in the country, and this organization must continue.


----------



## Michael Dorosh (16 Nov 2003)

The CIC currently consists of guys and gals who, by and large, couldn‘t cut it in the "real" army and indulge their martial aspirations by an alternate route.  **** , they even get salutes from the guys who do it for real.  There have been pretty terrific exceptions, don‘t get me wrong.  But perhaps an entry requirement needs to be 3 years experience serving in the Reserves or Regular Force?  Not that pedophiles couldn‘t exist in the Regs or Reserves, but it provide a necessary test of mettle?  Just a thought.


----------



## elscotto937 (17 Nov 2003)

I concur, prior military service should be essential for a position in the CIC. At the very least living and working in close quarters with a group of people, these people would eventually show thier true colors and later when applying for a position with the CIC part of security check would involve speaking to former military peers.


----------



## Jarnhamar (17 Nov 2003)

So how does this CIC stuff work?
If im a civilian i can come in off the street, say im 20, and apply to be a CIC, i do a little boot camp then im in charge of cadets?


----------



## Staff (17 Nov 2003)

Do CIC officers receive a commision like regular officers? Normally, before a commision is awarded, an officer has a background check done on him for his security clearance. It‘s done by the NIS, I think. (They used to do it to make sure we weren‘t commies, now it‘s just habit). Anyway, my point is that there is definitly a system in place for these background checks. Why is it not used?


----------



## elscotto937 (17 Nov 2003)

Well Ghost778, that‘s pretty close. They have similar enrollment proceedures to that of the regular and primary reserve force. However, you have a significant amount of time from enrollment before you have to successfully complete the Basic Officer Qualification- I believe a cumulative time of 2 weeks(min Req for promotion to 2Lt). During this time you need only a police background check to begin working with cadets. And after enrollment you would be working with Cadets as a uniformed OCdt. So it is kinda scary.


----------



## elscotto937 (17 Nov 2003)

I believe that it is used, but the requirement for CIC is not the same as other members of the CF. For the CIC it‘s an Enhanced Reliability check... not like a level 2 or 3. In my understanding it is little more than a police background check. This is still used to check the ability to handle a level of protected material (in their case pers info of the Cadets and staff)not whether or not thier people are perverts.


----------



## fusilier955 (17 Nov 2003)

CIC officers have to take an 8 day course to get their commision.  According to my DCO, apparently they are not susposed to be saluted due to the fact that they are governed by CATOs, not QR&Os.  I agree with Dorosh, think that prior military service should be required, most dont know their *** from their elbow.


----------



## Gibson (17 Nov 2003)

It doesn‘t matter what they are governed by.  You salute the commission, so they get saluted.  You don‘t have to like it, but you gotta do it.


----------



## Jarnhamar (17 Nov 2003)

Well THAT deffinatly has to change. 8 days and they hold a commision? Above that they are responsible for 12-18 year olds? Wow.


----------



## Excolis (17 Nov 2003)

CIC is a component of the reserve guys, and i agree with everyone on what we should do to deal with this guy, i will be back later though.


----------



## Jarnhamar (17 Nov 2003)

Component of the reserves? Hows that?


----------



## Michael Dorosh (17 Nov 2003)

> Originally posted by Ghost778:
> [qb] Component of the reserves? Hows that? [/qb]


It‘s true.  CIC officers hold the Queen‘s Commission and are entitled to a salute, and constitute part of the Canadian Forces.

I will emphasize that I have known some pretty dedicated and hard working CIC officers in my time and really don‘t know any of the ones currently serving - so my comments are not a slam on them.  But I was a cadet myself for 3 years and we had some rather odd characters in charge of us; then again, there were some very odd characters in the Militia who would assist in our training also.


----------



## elscotto937 (18 Nov 2003)

I have worked with the Cadet Program for a few years and there are some outstanding indivduals who I have met who work with the CIC (CIL). But the little experience required and limited training reflect poorly on these dedicated persons. In my experience, limited as it maybe, the best CIC officers have been retired service personnel. They have the experience and the time to put toward this worthwhile organization. Although I see "real" military experience as necessary, I don‘t want to be so nieve as to eliminate interested persons who come from the teaching profession and other professions with a similar basis on youth.
  And as far as the saluting goes, if you are of an inferior rank to the commissioned officer you are meeting then you have to salute them. Your salute is based more on your pride in being in uniform than thier rank. Wow, I was long winded today, must have been the late night last night..


----------

